

Psychadelics like LSD may be good for mental health - neuroguy
http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/37113/title/Just-a-Trip/

======
joeldidit
Stupid. A botched LSD trip may leave you permanently paranoid and insane.
Psilocybin is as far as anyone should go for "good mental health." There are
better ways.

~~~
joeldidit
Actually, not just a botched trip, but any trip. Don't do it.

